# Xbox 360 HDMI Cable



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Tech or gaming... both fit i guess..

I'm looking for a cable or an adaptor that will let me run HDMI from this










(The standard xbox connector) , it currently has component leads at one end but i need the cable to be longer so i can move the console...

Any tips? Dont really want to buy a new xbox with a built in hdmi port just to be able to move it!

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

This looks they job

http://www.everydaysource.com/produ...um=product_search&utm_campaign=google_base_uk


----------



## amchardy (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't think it's possible I'm afraid. If the Xbox doesn't have the HDMI port then it doesn't have the right internal hardware to output a digital HD signal.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks guys, read a bit more and looks like there will be interference issues if i use a converter, thanks anyway


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

that xbox can only output 1080i through the phono type leads and there is no way round if you want to have HDMI. The issue come in with regards to the copyright issue thats incoded on the disk so thats why decoders wont work. (i know cause i want to do this and ended up buying an elite lol) HTH


----------

